
Social Network for Travellers – Tournac - VladimirBauer
http://ratestartup.com/startups/tournac/
======
keeperstrang
Unlike Couchsurfing i think these guys are more social focus. Though its only
the MVP version i think they have something under their sleeve. I think it has
a potential still. Looking forward to see how this will turn out.

------
brenschluss
Couchsurfing does this already, with a long history and good track record. I
don't see what this project does that's any different, or better.

------
Phithagoras
Link to their actual site here [https://tournac.com/](https://tournac.com/)

